
Show HN: ByteScout SQL Trainer Part 2: Advanced SQL Queries - eumm
https://app.bytescout.com/sql-trainer/index.html?course=sql-advanced
======
eumm
first part of the SQL Trainer simulator that helps in learning of basic SQL
Queries is here [https://app.bytescout.com/sql-
trainer/index.html](https://app.bytescout.com/sql-trainer/index.html)

Both parts are made with “learn by doing” approach in mind and work with real
data.

